# Australian Performing Tumblers



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

A small selection of pictures of my APT's.

John


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Couple more...


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

That's all I can attach...


----------



## dooie (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely birds


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

nice, we dont have them here ofcourse but they look like the show performers we got over here. 
I like the short and long face tumblers. I would love to know what they fly like and if they can roll.
I have rollers which spin really fast as they drop, they have the roller gene which makes them spin/roll. 
Im guessing there are still tumbling breeds which tumble/roll


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't had time, only been at this a couple of months, but I will fly a couple, maybe next season. I would need to get some young and put them in a kit box and train them like the rollers. The birds I have probably have never flown much in their lives. My birds would just wander around the yard, they would love that but my dog would be a problem.

John


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey mate, where do i buy this kind of breed because i live in victoria


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

I met a few breeders in South East Queensland through the couple of clubs I joined. One breeder has helped me a lot with a few nice birds. Also at the shows I talk to the people showing the birds. Also at the shows there are often birds for sale. I bought a yellow bird from a state show but asked a successful breeder if he would mind having a look at the sale birds and help me pick a better one. We picked a nice yellow hen that turned out to be a cock????

If I was you I wound check out the www.anpa.com.au site. Find a state representative and you should be able to get some contacts. You will have no chance of getting birds at the moment though with the lock down and movement restrictions in Victoria due to virus.

Check out the photo galleries, they show pictures of the winning birds and often show the breeders name.

That's about all I can suggest.

John


----------

